# What mantis am I?



## OGIGA (Oct 16, 2007)

I was in Beijing in 2005 and found a mantis. This mantis definitely looks female and is pretty big. She's not even adult yet but she's as big an adult female stagmomantis californica. So what kind of mantis is she? Here are her pictures:


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks like _Cilnia sp._ to me


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> Looks like _Cilnia sp._ to me


Thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Christian (Oct 16, 2007)

_Cilnia_ is from southern Africa! Pretty far away from China, don't you think?  

This some _Hierodula_ species, the two callous dots on the coxae point to _H. patellifera_.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

Chrsitian,

it looks like there is another white dot below the two callous dots, could this be _Hierodula Parviceps_? But then i could not see any purple heart marks or purple bands on the prothorax either...hmmm


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 16, 2007)

I found an identical large(not as large as yours) sub adult female in alicante, wish i took her home


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

May i know where is alicante Morpheus? in which country?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 16, 2007)

Viva espana

Dont know xactly what that means but it was in spain


----------



## Red (Oct 16, 2007)

i think that its a Sphodromantis viridis female.

Best regards


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh wow that's different continent there, i think Red could be right about what you saw Morpheus.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Oct 16, 2007)

Omg i thought they exact same thing but then i though hmm african mantis-sphrodomantis-my mantis-sphrodomantis-spain, are u sure? i should of brout it back my sisters mantis could of used a mate :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm, okay. I guess no conclusion yet. Does Hierodula have the common name of "giant" whatever?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 16, 2007)

OGIGA said:


> Hmm, okay. I guess no conclusion yet. Does Hierodula have the common name of "giant" whatever?


You are thinking of _Hierodula membranacea_, also known as the giant asian mantis.

There are tens of species within this genus.


----------



## Red (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, Sphodromantis viridis is an introduced specie in spain, so you could found it easily.

Best regards


----------



## Christian (Oct 17, 2007)

_Sph. viridis_ is native to S Spain, not introduced. It seems to habe been recently introduced on Mallorca, though. Despite of Spain, the species is found in N Africa and S Arabia.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## Red (Oct 17, 2007)

Christian said:


> _Sph. viridis_ is native to S Spain, not introduced. It seems to habe been recently introduced on Mallorca, though. Despite of Spain, the species is found in N Africa and S Arabia.Regards,
> 
> Christian


yes maybe you are right, but i always thinked that its an introduced specie. Lol

Regards


----------



## AFK (Oct 18, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that's a _Panthera tigris_


----------



## Christian (Oct 18, 2007)

You need a new gag!


----------

